# OEM Parts



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I am a little particular when buying parts for the tractors and vehicles. I tend to look for parts with the OEM label as they generally are better quality and will bolt right in without modification. Lately though, I have been getting more replacement parts that don't fit or require some type of modification to get installed and operating, especially electrical replacements. If a replacement part requires a modification to install or make work, it cannot be an OEM part, right? Has anyone else run into this? It seems that this.is on an increase. It's getting to be a problem when you go to a Dealer for a replacement part and come home with one that doesn't fit and has "Made in China" stamped on it. OEM should be an exact fit replacement requiring no modifications in my opinionlon.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know about things in your neck of the woods, but I find it very difficult to find anything, at any retail outlet, that doesn't have "Made in China" stamped or printed on it! 
Just look at "Dragons Den" or "Shark Tank"! All the corporate millionaires (or Billionaires as the case seems to be these days) are shutting down North American Manufacturing and shipping it all off shore to get things built cheaply and boost profits through the roof. We end up buying this crap, over and over, because of the poor quality! We are our own worse enemies, a society with a disposable lifestyle!!
Sorry, had to get that out!!
Bought a tune up kit for one of my 8N's and when I cranked the engine over, the rotor busted because the distributor cap contacts where not machined enough to clear the rotor! I ended up using the old rotor and cap to get it running again.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My problem is the crap items are also showing up places not expected. A bought a 12 volt coil for the NAA from a NH dealer. Paid $42 to get what I thought was an OEM coil. Turns out it was Chinese crap that failed in 30 days. Put the old coil back on to get running. I could have bought the crap coil for $12. Feel that I was scammed. I doubt if I will ever go back to NH. I can do better at a local parts house. Also pissed that NH refused a return because it was an electrical part. 30 days for what used to be a bullet proof item is outrageous.


----------

